# Will burning cedar distroy my metal chimney?



## Beno (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there,

I live near Ottawa, Canada. After clearing the lot to build our (ICF) house (heating with Caddy wood/electric furnace) I ended up with lots of cedar to dry and burn. I was told though by a neighbour not to burn cedar, or it will distroy my stainless steel chimney. He said that the resin from the cedar will make in few years holes in the chimney.

Is this correct? I hope not.

Thanks,
Beno


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi - 

Sounds very fishy to me.  I burn every bit I can get.  In a modern stove, with a stainless liner most of us get little or no creosote build.... No 'resins' condense because they are burned.  I clean the  chimney in the spring and that's it.

Enjoy,    
Mike


----------



## d.n.f. (Jun 19, 2009)

A lot of cedar gets burned out here in BC.  Never heard that one before.

Surprised that 'the don't burn Pine' people haven't quoted that one.


----------



## mcote (Jun 19, 2009)

I burn cedar whenever I can get it!  I usually split it up small and use it to start my fires. If you have a properly installed woodstove, you should be just fine.  Good luck and enjoy the nice smell!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 19, 2009)

Most folks just put cedar and pine in the same class and say you shouldn't burn it. Hogwash. Just make sure it is dry.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the first time I've heard this one . . . if true I think someone should tell all those folks who have been burning cedar kindling since time began.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 19, 2009)

Pine causes chimney fires, and infertility.


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Pine causes chimney fires, and infertility.



Heart attacks and the tires on your vehicle to go flat.  Not too mention what it does to your hair line....we won't even go there.


----------



## mayhem (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought my receding hairline was due to keeping my head too close to an open flame.   Shows what I know.

Yes burning cedar will in fact hurt your chimney.  Best to palletize it all and ship it to my house where it can be disposed of in an evironmentally safe manner...cedar is like PCB-saturated fill mixed with heavy concentrations of radon in a manure wagon being pulled by a team of frightened skunks on a hot day.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 19, 2009)

I sure hope not. I've burned many cords of western red cedar in my stove. It burns great and is actually a reasonably high btu wood for a softwood. I had no problems with resins or tar in my chimney or on my stove's glass. If I needed kindling I saved the super striaght clear chunks and diced them up into little pieces. I store kindling in the house in a huge metal hoop device and a full hoop of fresh cut cedar makes the house smell really nice for quite some time.

I have a pile of red cedar rounds outside right now waiting to be split. I am mixing it in with douglas fir for a combo effect.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jun 19, 2009)

The "frightened skunks on a hot day" will by itself melt your stainless steel chimney.


----------



## heppm01 (Jun 19, 2009)

Beno said:
			
		

> I was told though by a neighbour not to burn cedar, or it will distroy my stainless steel chimney.


Your neighbor is thinking of nuclear waste. You shouldn't burn nuclear waste, or it will destroy your stainless steel chimney.

People get those two mixed up all the time.


----------



## pinewoodburner (Jun 19, 2009)

I have heard that it causes an increase in your waist size.
Send it all my way and I will get rid of it for you.


----------



## woodjack (Sep 21, 2009)

I heard it's especially helpful for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 21, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I have a pile of red cedar rounds outside right now waiting to be split. I am mixing it in with douglas fir for a combo effect.



"Most creosote in Washington Sate?"  :lol:


----------



## maplewood (Sep 21, 2009)

Is your neighbour looking for some free wood, by chance?
He must have kept his face straight the whole time he was talking to you, but he's probably laughing while telling his buddies about this on the back nine.
Don't keep the draft open too long.  I only use cedar for kindling.  It makes for a quick hot fire.
Happy burning.


----------



## Corey (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't burn it - That cedar is probably contains dihydrogen monoxide which can cause all sorts of problems... [snicker]

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html



> Some of the known perils of Dihydrogen Monoxide are:
> 
> 
> * Death due to accidental inhalation of DHMO, even in small quantities.
> ...


----------



## wendell (Sep 21, 2009)

pinewoodburner said:
			
		

> I have heard that it causes an increase in your waist size.
> Send it all my way and I will get rid of it for you.



I've never burned cedar so I wonder what has increased my waist size?


----------



## Pagey (Sep 21, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> pinewoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pine.  And maybe the beer.  But mostly the pine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I've never burned cedar so I wonder what has increased my waist size?



Two words. Roxbury Tavern.


----------

